# Set a world record at the track today



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It doesn't exactly look at home on the track, but it surprised me with it's performance. Dat 60 ft tho.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

What was you're time?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

DavidGXP said:


> What was you're time?


Took a snip of the end results. 
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice! I wonder how the 1/4 mile times would look. 
Also, how does this 1/8th compare to similar platforms???


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

I'd bet another 10th is in it if I was going balls out. I had my little wrench with me in the passenger seat and didn't really break boost it much off the line. 

10.6 surprised me. I did it as a measuring tool for when I wanna turn it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Had a customer hit the track with his a couple days ago. Car has BNR tune and nothing else. Automatic, novice driver.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Had a customer hit the track with his a couple days ago. Car has BNR tune and nothing else. Automatic, novice driver.


Wtf was in the other lane, a school bus?

A 15.3 is a pretty good time for a 1.4L car, though!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I see no reason we cant get one of these into the 14s with just a tune and maybe a downpipe


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

That's a pretty good time for a 1.4 auto! 
89mph? I thought that, that's what Car and driver posted stock? [email protected] iirc


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I don't have a lot of details on the run, other than him sending me the photo and saying how happy he is with it. He did say this was his first time ever at the track, so who knows. I'd be taking our test car but it's 90+*F here every day, so I don't think it would run anything impressive. I'll be out there later this year when it cools off.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Choda said:


> https://youtu.be/xmYn2J_WFdU


.
WHOA! I've been subscribed to you on YouTube for over a year now, glad to see you on here.

How's the Silverado?


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I don't have a lot of details on the run, other than him sending me the photo and saying how happy he is with it. He did say this was his first time ever at the track, so who knows. I'd be taking our test car but it's 90+*F here every day, so I don't think it would run anything impressive. I'll be out there later this year when it cools off.



That's what water meth is for!


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> snip


"Sponsor" me and I'll get you all the results you need. I have a dyno, a decade of racing experience and local 1/8 and 1/4 mile tracks.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

sparkman said:


> .
> WHOA! I've been subscribed to you on YouTube for over a year now, glad to see you on here.
> 
> How's the Silverado?


Turbo5.3 is rocking. Thanks for watching.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Let's see what these cars can do! We need more activity!!!! I'm feeling like I should have got the fiesta RS


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Im willing, able and trying. If i could work with a vendor / tuner... id buy their parts and flood the internet with my white lightning.


----------

